# Tecumseh carb overhaul



## oldman (Apr 23, 2007)

Need manual to overhaul carb on a 5hp Tecumseh motor. The numbers on the engine are: H50 65410N Ser 2111D. Any help would be appreciated. My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## smata67 (Nov 29, 2005)

This might help:

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

